# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  التحديث الأخير لـ Galaxy A50 يتسبب في مشكلة تسجيل بصمات الأصابع

## mohamed73

لطالما كان Galaxy A50 بمثابة قصة نجاح في العام الماضي، فقد حصد مبيعات  كبيرة في الأسواق في جميع أنحاء العالم. ومع ذلك، فهو يواجه مشكلة لأن  التحديث الأخير الذي حصل عليه أعاق عملية تسجيل بصمات الأصابع. يقول  مستخدمو Galaxy A50 الذين يعملون بالبنيات A505FNXXS3ASK9 و A505FDDS3ASK8  أنه لم يعد بإمكانهم تسجيل بصمات أصابع جديدة.
 كان من المفترض أن يعمل هذان التحديثان على تحسين عملية التعرف على  بصمات الأصابع ونصحا المستخدمين بإعادة تسجيل بصمات أصابعهم للإستفادة من  ميزات التعرف المحسنة. 
 بالنسبة للبعض، تتوقف عملية التسجيل عن العمل عند حوالي 41 في المئة  وتطالبهم بالتأكد من نظافة منطقة المستشعر. يتمكن الآخرون من إكمال العملية  برمتها ولكن الهاتف يرفض بصمات الأصابع المُسجلة حديثًا. 
 يبدو أن بصمات الأصابع المسجلة سابقًا تعمل على نحو أفضل مما يتيح  للمستخدمين مواصلة إستخدامها حتى يتم حل المشكل. من المتوقع أن تصدر  سامسونج تحديثًا في المستقبل القريب والذي ينبغي أن يقوم بحل هذه المشكلة  نهائيًا. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salahdz

بارك الله فيك

----------

